# Suggested Shut Down Procedure...



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Binder_Brandon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mentioned to my cousin that when you pull into a parking spot with a 9SP S/S, the car shuts off in Drive, only to restart when going into Park, only to be shut down again....
> 
> ...


Don't take so long to shift. And you won't shut down. I've never had a problem. I don't know why it's a big deal for all of you. 

You can also buy a module and never have to worry about AS. Another way to solve your problem.


----------



## Binder_Brandon (Jan 20, 2019)

"I don't know why it's a big deal for all of you." 

Im not sure if you realise how fast the car is to shut off... Sometimes at red lights, it shuts off before the car has come to a LEGAL stop...

Have I offended you? Its almost like some group of drivers is an issue..? All of you. Hmm. 

Anyways, thanks for your input, Ill remember to put my car into park while still in motion next time.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Binder_Brandon said:


> "I don't know why it's a big deal for all of you."
> 
> Im not sure if you realise how fast the car is to shut off... Sometimes at red lights, it shuts off before the car has come to a LEGAL stop...
> 
> ...


I don't park my car while it's in motion and YES I realize how fast it shuts off. I OWN ONE OF THEM. And I also have the module to defeat it.
It was never a problem for ME. And it's defenitly not a problem now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I knock it into neutral as I pull into a spot (a bit more annoying when parallel parking on the street outside if you don't catch it), then put it in park and turn it off.

But no, nothing wrong with turning if off still in Drive.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with pressing the start/stop button when in drive if the engine stops on AS/S, then shift to park as prompted. This only helps if you are where you want to be parked when it happens. I have done this as well if I don't get it out of 'D' fast enough. I really do not like how fast the engine shuts off. The wheels have hardly stopped moving. 

Another work around is to always drive in 'L' Low and shift it manually to 9. This does not cause any drive ability issues, and the Auto stop never activates. I try to remember to do this every time, as then you don't have to multitask while trying to park. If you want AS/S to work shift back to 'D'.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I knock it into neutral as I pull into a spot (a bit more annoying when parallel parking on the street outside if you don't catch it), then put it in park and turn it off.


I have tried this a few times, and it does work. 
However, I find the stop abrupt when the 9T50 is shifted to N while rolling.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I do like Brandon, stop, shut down, park. 

If I'm at home or in an isolated spot I kill the ignition before I stop (often takes two button presses). 

I just hope I never forget the 'shift into park' step. 

With a stick shift car I kill the ignition about 100 yards before my driveway. No point wasting gas when I've got more than enough momentum to reach my garage.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess I got used to with 6mt of shifting to N and coasting to stop. It’s just 2nd nature to do the same with auto. I agree tho some close quarters parking that doesn’t work.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I also experience an almost instant auto stop when parking.

My solution is just tap the shifter into neutral as I'm coming into the parking spot, stop, put car in park and shut off.

Prevents auto stop / start.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Guess I'm just a speed shifter, never had this problem.


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a 2017 LT with only 3300 mi and the auto S/S and it annoys me to death. 
I'm 53 and quite mechanically inclined and because of that I'm aware of the additional wear and tear on the starting/charging system. 
So where can I purchase the "module" you mention?
Does using the module affect the warranty?


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

I would like to ask a related quesiton about shutting down this diesel engine. Is it recommended to let the engine idle for a few seconds before shuttting it down? This would be mainly for the benefit of the turbocharger.


----------



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

Put it in L mode when you get into a parking lot, I don’t think it will stop the engine in L mode but don’t quote me on that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The Auto S/S is extremely dangerous for me so I can put it in L9 all the time every time. Trying to get into traffic from a parking lot or side street on an super busy road is dangerous with Auto S/S, the lag is ridiculous for me at least.


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> The Auto S/S is extremely dangerous for me so I can put it in L9 all the time every time. Trying to get into traffic from a parking lot or side street on an super busy road is dangerous with Auto S/S, the lag is ridiculous for me at least.


Maybe there is something wrong with your vehicle? Mine starts up so fast after taking my foot off the brake that by the time my foot get to the gas pedal its ready to go.

I have learned to maximize the amount of time the engine is off at a light, I make sure not to leave much space between me and the car in front because they will usually creep up a little, and make sure not to let off the brake until the light turns green. 

The amount of extra wear on the engine does concern me but with modern oil I doubt it will make much of a difference in the long run. As for the starting and charging systems, from what I have read they were built to able to withstand that so we will see, if starters need replacing too soon then they didnt do a very good job of redesigning them.


----------



## Cruze tried to kill us! (Jul 22, 2019)

Binder_Brandon said:


> "I don't know why it's a big deal for all of you."
> 
> Im not sure if you realise how fast the car is to shut off... Sometimes at red lights, it shuts off before the car has come to a LEGAL stop...
> 
> ...


My car turned off while driving at 110kms. We were in right lane on m1. Had to get to left dodging traffic no steering, no breaks, no nothing other than lights and alarms. Do you know what this could be? New to group btw!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cruze tried to kill us! said:


> My car turned off while driving at 110kms. We were in right lane on m1. Had to get to left dodging traffic no steering, no breaks, no nothing other than lights and alarms. Do you know what this could be? New to group btw!


Could have been anything, frankly.

Engine type, model year, distance travelled, what the towie said when they picked it up, what the mac said when you took it to them... Anything more than "it just stopped" would help.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

coalminer said:


> Maybe there is something wrong with your vehicle? Mine starts up so fast after taking my foot off the brake that by the time my foot get to the gas pedal its ready to go.
> 
> I have learned to maximize the amount of time the engine is off at a light, I make sure not to leave much space between me and the car in front because they will usually creep up a little, and make sure not to let off the brake until the light turns green.
> 
> The amount of extra wear on the engine does concern me but with modern oil I doubt it will make much of a difference in the long run. As for the starting and charging systems, from what I have read they were built to able to withstand that so we will see, if starters need replacing too soon then they didnt do a very good job of redesigning them.


The dealer says it is working as it is supposed to. I have a very quick foot. My Ex did not get this problem with a normal speed foot. Also letting off the brake enough to re start fixes it. It does not shut off again.


----------

